# VB 6.0 Can't Find Add Data Environment



## irosen516 (Dec 9, 2002)

I am trying to add a new database connection to my VB file in VB 6.0 Enterprise Edition. The directions says to go to the Project menu and click Add Data Environment. That is not on my menu, so I went to Components, clicked the Designer tab, and still don't see Data Environment as an option. Does anyone else have any ideas of where this could be? Thank you.

Ian


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

I moved your question into the Development area.

Good luck!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Look for a file named MSDE.DLL 
It should be in C:\Program Files\Common Files\designer

If it's not there, you'll need to extract it from the VB install CD. Then use the command below to register it.

If it is there, register it again. copy and paste this command into Start>run and press enter:
*
regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\designer\msde.dll"
*


----------

